# Lets See THOSE 1970 to 1989 Cars



## robtech

Lets See THOSE 1970 to 1989 Cars


i'm a big fan of cars from the 70s up to the late 80s and would love to see if any ones owns such cars on here.

please post up with a few words 

cheers

Stu


----------



## dino50

Hi Stu,
ill be posting pics of mine once ive had it detailed
Cheers Dave


----------



## stargazer

Here are a few of mine. E30 Sport 325i


----------



## Big Buffer

Thats 1 crispy clean beamer


----------



## Mick

That Beemer is outstanding. . . Come on Robtech, get that Minty VeeDub of yours up :thumb:

Not a Car. . . but it is between 1970 and 1989 :lol:

Heres my 1980 Suzuki DR400:

As i recieved it:










And Now:


----------



## Dave3066

Well Stu, if it's a 70's car then look no further.

My 1972 Rover V8


















Gratuitous reflection shot coming..... (courtesy of Dodo Juice SN)










Dave


----------



## Suberman

stargazer said:


> Here are a few of mine. E30 Sport 325i


Absolutely stunning! Lovely beemer there mate! :thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha

Ver nice motors!!


----------



## chelt 1

A Genuine Lancia 037 rally car, not my car but i do have the pleasure of navigating in it some times.


----------



## The Cueball

Love these "proper" cars... no crappy generic euro boxes!!!!

Here is mine... now in mid restoration... I think....not had any update for a while mind you! :wall:

1985 Datsun Fairlady GZ31



















Old Skool Kool :driver:

:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

stargazer said:


> Here are a few of mine. E30 Sport 325i


I remember drooling over this car in person at a meet a couple of years ago! Lovely car, and one of my favourite breeds of BMW.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

A few of mine from a while back :thumb:










this car above went to this below










and ended up like this





































this one










to this










to this










this one



















and lastly another lancia this time 16v integrale










to this




























kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## VIPER

I think I'm going to like this thread  Right up my street this era :argie: :driver:


----------



## Mick

Viper said:


> I think I'm going to like this thread  Right up my street this era :argie: :driver:


Come on then. . . . Get yer pics out :lol:

This thread needs some fezza action :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

Viper said:


> I think I'm going to like this thread  Right up my street this era :argie: :driver:


This post is worthless without pics!!!

(the first time I have actually meant that! :lol

:thumb:


----------



## stargazer

Hear are some other photo's of my 190E 2.6. Sadly now sold

A proper car. One of the best cars I've driven, along with my E30 Sport


----------



## Mgs Detail

My mint Escort efi cab.









Orion 1.6 on twin 40s.









XR2 which is now a washing machine.









My other 1.9 turbo orion 1600e.

















Had a couple of cossies but were 1990- cars no 3 doors.

Thanks Mark


----------



## Mr Face

*Did someone call me*

Im sure someone called me, we cut or teeth and lost our cherry on this one. Not owned by but feels like it as its a regular visitor for top ups

One or two more to follow. HYE


----------



## Mr Face

Only just inside the age group :lol: and still like this today.

Next up something old and even brighter :thumb:


----------



## possul

missing red grill surround but hey.
love the bmw stargazer, so jealous!


----------



## scratcher

That's an amazing looking Golf dude 
All these cars look great. Such a good ere.

Here's my 1986 Renault 5 GT Turbo... Same year I was born


----------



## Gids64

1973 Citroen SM 2.7 EFI


----------



## possul

fair play to all of them i think. all have some coolness and a spark about them.
thx scratcher, sadly doesnt get driven anymore due to baby on the way. loose one baby to gain one! !
loving 5 turbos, 1 hatch id love to own one day amongst others!


----------



## Brooklands

stargazer said:


> Hear are some other photo's of my 190E 2.6. Sadly now sold
> 
> A proper car. One of the best cars I've driven, along with my E30 Sport


Fantastic car!!!


----------



## PugIain

The Merc and the Citroen win so far.With the Rover a close 2nd.


----------



## nogrille

scratcher said:


>


exhaust! Wow!


----------



## Elliott19864

Wish people wouldn't quote the same picture post over and over!!

My 78 MGB GT.




























Started like this


----------



## Idlewillkill

scratcher said:


> That's an amazing looking Golf dude
> All these cars look great. Such a good ere.
> 
> Here's my 1986 Renault 5 GT Turbo... Same year I was born


Lovely mate, really want one of these when'if I stray from VW :thumb:

My GTI...



















And my neverending project, currently awaiting a new heart. £66 of eBay impulse!


----------



## alexf

Seeing as I polished the mk1 today, this pic shows some retro VW goodness.

Mk1 is 1983 GL. Mk2 is 1989 16v:










And the reflection of the MK2 Jetta 1987 16v (very rare car now):


----------



## stangalang

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=175506&page=6&highlight=Yorkshire

A few of mine at a little dw meet last year. 1971, way older than me


----------



## simonfoy

stargazer said:


> Here are a few of mine. E30 Sport 325i


Oh My Lor, that is one tidy BMW, stunning conditio, I love the older cars but this is timeless. Well done for keeping it in such good condition.


----------



## robtech

also had a mini clubman estate from 78 cant find the pic though,doh

cars here are my

my Citroen ax from 89
my Citroen cx 22trs ( white One )
my Citroen cx gti turbo 2 300 bhp 400 torques .very quick car 
my mk2 Capri 3.1 double xx pack with 265 rear tyres ,terrible car on corners and in the wet trans am front end conversion,was stupid scary too drive
peugeot 205 xs custom That Brown st body shop in renfrew scrapped without my permission.bit of a sore point but hey good riddance.
also had a avenger tiger when i was 16 but never got any pics Doh.


----------



## robtech




----------



## robtech

please ignore the mk1 escort and fiat doblo.lol added these by accident.


----------



## -JP-

My ex, Jetta GL 1982










































Great car, why did I sold it?:wall:


----------



## stargazer

Many thanks to all for the kind comments. Great thread. Keep them pictures coming chaps


----------



## stargazer

-JP- said:


> My ex, Jetta GL 1982
> 
> Great car, why did I sold it?:wall:


I feel the same about mine....


----------



## nicks500

*Does it count if*

Does it count if I had her for eleven years but sold her 1 month ago?


----------



## stargazer

nicks500 - That's beautiful :argie: I love the old 911's

If you don't mind me asking why did you sell??


----------



## nicks500

*Cheap to run but*

Hi
yes I loved my Porsche and yes the early ones are cheap to run, reliable and so much fun, most parts are easily available and if you get a good garage to service her every year (Autostrasse of Coggleshall:thumb ) then its ok but anything Porsche before 1976 didnt have any rust-proofing so if she saw a rain cloud in the distance rust patches would appear from nowhere and that's where it gets expensive to do it properly. I needed £10,000 to fix some bits on her and I dont have that sort of money any more. I didnt want to run her into the ground so I sold her to a dealer who will fix everything, get her looking even more beautiful and sell her to the next guy or girl who will appreciate her for another 41 years!


----------



## stargazer

nicks500 said:


> Hi
> yes I loved my Porsche and yes the early ones are cheap to run, reliable and so much fun, most parts are easily available and if you get a good garage to service her every year (Autostrasse of Coggleshall:thumb ) then its ok but anything Porsche before 1976 didnt have any rust-proofing so if she saw a rain cloud in the distance rust patches would appear from nowhere and that's where it gets expensive to do it properly. I needed £10,000 to fix some bits on her and I dont have that sort of money any more. I didnt want to run her into the ground so I sold her to a dealer who will fix everything, get her looking even more beautiful and sell her to the next guy or girl who will appreciate her for another 41 years!


I fully understand. I've owned two classics my BMW & Mercedes and can only say that they are cars which require time and a very deep pocket. Sometimes you have to draw the line, but the hardest part is knowing when to let go.


----------



## stargazer

If circumstances change then I'd love to have one of these


----------



## nick_mcuk

Here is Pugly my 1988 205 1.9 GTI all orginal one previous owner before me (from new!) full Peugeot main dealer history.

Came 3rd in the concours at Pugfest a few years back...and she gets used and thrashed on track a few times a year as well never complains, alwasy starts and loves every minute of it.










I do have plans for her to have a full strip and respray as there are a few niggley areas that need sorting (i notice them but 95% of people dont)

Photo from AutoExpress article...


----------



## stargazer

Very nice nick_mcuk


----------



## nicks500

stargazer said:


> If circumstances change then I'd love to have one of these


Reminds me of programmes like "Dallas"


----------



## Suberman

nick_mcuk said:


> Here is Pugly my 1988 205 1.9 GTI all orginal one previous owner before me (from new!) full Peugeot main dealer history.
> 
> Came 3rd in the concours at Pugfest a few years back...and she gets used and thrashed on track a few times a year as well never complains, alwasy starts and loves every minute of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have plans for her to have a full strip and respray as there are a few niggley areas that need sorting (i notice them but 95% of people dont)
> 
> Photo from AutoExpress article...


Very very nice Nick! :argie: Good on you for using it like it was meant to and keeping her in great shape. :thumb:

Was it a press car before?


----------



## nick_mcuk

Suberman said:


> Very very nice Nick! :argie: Good on you for using it like it was meant to and keeping her in great shape. :thumb:
> 
> Was it a press car before?


Nope private owner from new got stacks of history and the orginal purchase recipt too!

He died then it sat under a tree for 3 years i bought it from a dealer out of the autotrader.

Did do a lot of work on it to get it looking like it does now....

The Autoexpress mag shoot was a year or so ago and thats me driving her as I wouldnt let them drive her.....the even paid for her to be transported there and back because it had no tax!


----------



## stargazer

Come rain, snow or whatever the elements, my E30 Sport was a daily driver.


----------



## Suberman

nick_mcuk said:


> Nope private owner from new got stacks of history and the orginal purchase recipt too!
> 
> He died then it sat under a tree for 3 years i bought it from a dealer out of the autotrader.
> 
> Did do a lot of work on it to get it looking like it does now....
> 
> The Autoexpress mag shoot was a year or so ago and thats me driving her as I wouldnt let them drive her.....the even paid for her to be transported there and back because it had no tax!


Sounds like a cracking find! You must be very proud of her! :thumb:

And it looks absolutely brilliant! Did you start a thread on the restoration?

Oh that explains the Autoexpress shoot. That's how i would have done it as well if i were in your shoes. :lol:


----------



## Mr Face

*Another blast from the past*

Technically not mine entirely, just a share with the Captain. This one pushed man and machine to the edge the paint was so darn hard. 90 minutes with 3M Green and FCP on a quarter of the bonnet with ZERO effect so, we had to break out the wool pad, OMG, why didnt I do it years ago :wall:

Big Red, with Kermits nose. (Big Blue following soon)


----------



## nicks500

*@Mr Face*

what a Beast (in the nicest way), is that a green TC you are trying to hide in the last pic?


----------



## nicks500

Gids64 said:


> 1973 Citroen SM 2.7 EFI


the second prettiest citroen next to a DS19


----------



## OldskoolRS

Oh, can I play?  It's a 1979 Mk2 RS2000 Custom. 

This is mine just after I bought it from my parents in 1995 (they bought it nearly new in 1980): I compounded it with Farecla G10 and then used SRP by hand to remove any holograms. I'm currently repairing the only rust on the whole car which is a 3" section of the inner wing/wing rail section on both sides. As the car has been dry use only since a full respray in 1985 the rest of the bodywork is in pretty good condition, but will require a major clean up and polishing session to remove the inevitable scratches and marks from being in my garage for the last 12 years or so, as shown just before I started the recent work in the 'dusty RS' pic. 

Sorry I can't post pictures directly as I haven't got an account setup for online photo storage. The last one will need more than a 'buff out'.


----------



## nicks500

OldskoolRS said:


> Oh, can I play?  It's a 1979 Mk2 RS2000 Custom.
> 
> This is mine just after I bought it from my parents in 1995 (they bought it nearly new in 1980): I compounded it with Farecla G10 and then used SRP by hand to remove any holograms. I'm currently repairing the only rust on the whole car which is a 3" section of the inner wing/wing rail section on both sides. As the car has been dry use only since a full respray in 1985 the rest of the bodywork is in pretty good condition, but will require a major clean up and polishing session to remove the inevitable scratches and marks from being in my garage for the last 12 years or so, as shown just before I started the recent work in the 'dusty RS' pic.
> 
> Sorry I can't post pictures directly as I haven't got an account setup for online photo storage. The last one will need more than a 'buff out'.


I remember them!..very nice


----------



## mattc

My daily

1980 Astra Estate, only done 61K. Got it like this










Then after a few months it now looks like this



















and then there is my long term project

Bedford Astra Van

Looked like this










But looks can be deceiving, alot of rust later




























Still ongoing and might be back on the road next year some time


----------



## nick_mcuk

Suberman said:


> Sounds like a cracking find! You must be very proud of her! :thumb:
> 
> And it looks absolutely brilliant! Did you start a thread on the restoration?
> 
> Oh that explains the Autoexpress shoot. That's how i would have done it as well if i were in your shoes. :lol:


Well believe it or not she was the first and only one I looked at....there was something about her that shouted out potential...the 1 owner from new and full main dealer pug service history helped!

She is ok..as I say she has some niggly bits and the odd spot of rust (not serious just cosmetic) that bugs the hell out of me so when I get time she will be stripped and painted 

I sadly didnt as I wasnt on DW way back then....Got the 405 MI16 project on here but Molly is a bit to young being a 1993 car


----------



## Mr Face

nicks500 said:


> what a Beast (in the nicest way), is that a green TC you are trying to hide in the last pic?


Hi Nick,

A TC :doublesho nooooooo, thats Kermit : will bring him out soon.:thumb:


----------



## paulrs2000

one of mine


----------



## OldskoolRS

paulrs2000 said:


> one of mine


Lovely...I actually prefer them in red (not that I'll respray my black one though), also liking the 7.5" (?) wheels and the bonnet locks. One day soon mine might look as nice. :thumb:


----------



## stargazer

paulrs2000 said:


> one of mine


Time for another shot of brandy. Very nice indeed.


----------



## chopper602

robtech said:


>


Love the CX, used to have a 22TRS about 10 years ago. Wonderful motor, beautiful ride.


----------



## chopper602

Will this do - from 1985 :










Bought in 1995, stripped, resprayed and I still own it now


----------



## robtech




----------



## robtech

that was it with 19" radius alloys,1st and only time to my knowlegde this was ever done to a cx.


----------



## mattsbmw

If you insist 

My current one, only just in the era


----------



## North east Car Care

Not mine but one i`m detailing for a friend


----------



## nicks500

*love/hate*



mattsbmw said:


> If you insist
> 
> My current one, only just in the era


I hated these when I was a kid, when I was growing up everyone bought Fords and living in the shadow of Dagenham (as such) made it worse, me and my dad used to laugh every winter when the capri drivers tried to over take us in the ice and fail with their backend sliding all over the place. But now I really like them especially the early ones with their long lines and all that chrome


----------



## robtech

car i regret selling the most was my capri but i drove like a pratt in it,side ways everywhere...lol


----------



## Tylero28

I just finished my 5 year project of this! 
1978 porsche 911sc
I bought it original porsche brown, stripped it to bare metal, new carpet, leather, headliner and nearly everything else.
Has 175k miles on it. With the new tensioner mod.


----------



## vxlnut24

Im bending the 'rules' slightly in thats mine a 1992 but they did first make this in '88/'89,

well this about year an half ago i had this, 1992 cav sri, with only 50k on the clock which was mot+service history backed. as you can tell it was clean but i didnt know the whole detailing thing then! :tumbleweed:




























that indent on the drivers seat was where i jus sat on it but it came out.


----------



## NornIron

1981 VW Polo L (now sold) 










1987 Morgan 4/4 4 seater


----------



## stargazer

NornIron - Very nice polo


----------



## possul

loving the polo ; )


----------



## Mr Face

*P6 : well spotted nicks500*

And special appearance for nicks500 I present, Kermit.


----------



## robtech

green porn.ooof.loving it.so need one of those rovers


----------



## Mean & clean

paulrs2000 said:


> one of mine





mattsbmw said:


>





butler2.8i said:


>


I love old Fords, and these are stunning!


----------



## Big Buffer

Mr Face said:


> And special appearance for nicks500 I present, Kermit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kermit loooks absolutly amazing. The depth and wet look is just fantastic really nice car


----------



## RRobert

1987 RS Cosworth Sierra. Sold 13 years ago. Would like a White one next ( I wish)


----------



## jim23496

thought id post a few piccys of the 205 

heres when i first got it, been off the road for 10 years with a broken engine and knackered beam and the mouses have been eating away at the electrics 

































and how it is now (around 50% finished)


----------



## planktom

ok...this is my daily driver
before :

and after :

and here are some >50/50 shots !:doublesho
the tailgate is a little bit of understatement ´cause its a ´87 syncro
bodyshell with the audi 90 quattro powertrain from factory slightly pimped 
:devil:


----------



## Defined Reflections

paulrs2000 said:


> one of mine


Looks soooo much better with the wider xpack alloys :thumb:


----------



## Techgeek

A bit rough round the edges as it was before I knew about detailing but a lot of fun, mk1 gte with engine, gearbox, brakes, steering rack, suspension and digidash off a mk2 16v. 1 off custom mixed aubergine flip paint and a blended in spoiler.


----------



## Beau Technique

Poor quality pictures due to these being standard snaps be scanned. 89 F Fiesta XR2...










86 mk2 astra sri...


----------



## Lee11

*205 gti-6*

My 206 gti-6


----------



## Diaspora

Here are a couple of mine. They are from my pre-valeting days, so not amazing, but I still gave them a good clean! Never even knew about SRP back then.... the shame!









1991 Mercedes 230CE









1989 Porsche 944S 16v









And my 99 Passat 1.8T, out of the age range but just found this interesting shot! In need of detailing.... :tumbleweed:

Doh!


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Some BEAUTIES on here!

I grew up around some nice 70s and 80s motors (Dad is a petrol head) - must scan in pics one day!

A few highlights were a fully Tresered up uR Quattro (VERY 80s!), the 7th mk1 Golf GTi in the UK, a new (at the time) E20 323i BMW, a Ferrari 308 GT4, a Porker 928S and a slightly mad Ford P100 pick up (Cortina shape) with a 400bhp V8 under the bonnet!

Not surprising I got into cars!!


----------



## E38_ross

as posted in the bimmers thread:

29 years young. now wearing a coat of gtechniq C1.





































comments welcome, so long as they aren't nasty :lol:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Ross - same age as my Dad's except he got his 29 years ago! His was metallic grey, 323i and he had a load of extras including an LSD. Brilliant car!

Love yours too - don't see many around any more!


----------



## E38_ross

335dAND110XS said:


> Ross - same age as my Dad's except he got his 29 years ago! His was metallic grey, 323i and he had a load of extras including an LSD. Brilliant car!
> 
> Love yours too - don't see many around any more!


hehe - i've only had mine just over 3 years and done 30k miles in it as it's my daily driver. i maintain it rather meticulously as i know if i don't....that's how old cars become dogs!

there are only about 350 E21's left in the UK which are taxed and tested.

bought for £600 - structurally tight as a drum (a classic BMW indy said the best original he's seen in many years - and they have E21's in all the time!) and now worth between £2000-2500. that's what i call depreciation :thumb:

thanks


----------



## uruk hai

Two of mine.


----------



## weejp

My 1989 Peugeot 205 1.9 Gti
1 owner from new, previous owner 74 years old and kept every receipt from new, huge file of history, no expense spared. It needs a bit cosmetically but nothing too pressing.


----------



## weejp

how do i make my picture appear on my post?
i've read and followed instructions.
does hosting pictures on flickr affect things?


----------



## robtech

any more cars folks?


----------



## Defined Reflections

Dont think ive posted mine on this thread,(sorry if i have)


----------



## Mick

Defined Reflections said:


> Dont think ive posted mine on this thread,(sorry if i have)


who cares, worth seeing it again my friend, shes a beaut! :argie:


----------



## powelly

My 1989 E30 325i Quattroporte


















Plans for next year are new non sunroof roof skin, new rear panel, finish installing the climate control, shadowline trim, non spoiler boot lid and a suspension strip and powder coating.


----------



## bug.mania

my two that qualify 



















sorry for the poor pics


----------



## Posambique

My Porsche 944 -86


----------



## EVL

defined reflections said:


> dont think ive posted mine on this thread,(sorry if i have)


wow!!


----------



## nick_mcuk

powelly said:


> My 1989 E30 325i Quattroporte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plans for next year are new non sunroof roof skin, new rear panel, finish installing the climate control, shadowline trim, non spoiler boot lid and a suspension strip and powder coating.


Ash in Hampshire....you are just round the corner from me in Ash Vale!


----------



## corradophil

NornIron said:


> 1981 VW Polo L (now sold)


That brings back memories, my first car was a Mars Red 1978 VW Polo L (Now gone to car heaven)


----------



## Mad Ad

My 1972 Lotus 7 Series 4, first reg in 1972 and has 38210 miles on the clock


----------



## M.J

This just about qualifies being an 89 
















The cossie when i got her in 2005


----------



## Old-scool- m3

Heres a few of my pride and joy.

You all seem to like the old beemers here so I hope you like mine.


----------



## andycole

weejp said:


> how do i make my picture appear on my post?
> i've read and followed instructions.
> does hosting pictures on flickr affect things?












There you go matey, I always wanted a White one but ended up with a Sorrento but as its a 1993 its too young to go in here.
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## BRUNBERG

Not mine but my uncles BMW 3.0 CSL


----------



## scortec

imho, the best bmw ever made, love your car :thumb:


Old-scool- m3 said:


> Heres a few of my pride and joy.
> 
> You all seem to like the old beemers here so I hope you like mine.


----------



## Richors

3 x 80's cars at once................... -))


----------



## Deano

that RS is :argie:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

M.J said:


> This just about qualifies being an 89
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was exactly the same colour as my first ever company car, an Escort 1.4 LX.


----------



## nick_mcuk

andycole said:


> There you go matey, I always wanted a White one but ended up with a Sorrento but as its a 1993 its too young to go in here.
> Cheers
> AC:thumb:[/quote]
> 
> White ones are the fastest ones...:D
> 
> I always say its not a proper 205 GTI unless its red, white or black. :thumb:


----------



## Damien89

1989 vette with 20000miles


----------



## tartanhaggis

Here's my fiesta supersport on an X plate


----------



## tartanhaggis

Here's my fiesta supersport on an X plate


----------



## Deano

beautiful mate. :thumb:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad

http://www.capripower.co.uk/forum/i...ck-2-8i-turbo/page__gopid__197107#entry197107

I would post it all but best to look there :wave:


----------



## andycole

nick_mcuk said:


> White ones are the fastest ones...
> 
> I always say its not a proper 205 GTI unless its red, white or black. :thumb:


Wish I'd held out for a white one matey! Maybe it would have better than my Sorrento Shed 
AC:thumb:


----------



## Forss

Mr Face said:


> Im sure someone called me, we cut or teeth and lost our cherry on this one. Not owned by but feels like it as its a regular visitor for top ups
> 
> One or two more to follow. HYE


Can I ask how you got te black trim looking so good. I'm using Megs bumper stuff, but it doesn't look that good.

Cheers


----------



## dave h

Heres my 1972 Triumph stag


----------



## nogrille




----------



## uruk hai

tartanhaggis said:


> Here's my fiesta supersport on an X plate


Simply stunning car and one of my all time favourite little hatches, thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## stuart1164

Brilliant thread


----------



## Stomper

Heres my old Ford Capri as it was when i got it










And after a few sessions with the rotary


----------



## peteglorydh

All really nice motors and to still see cars like that looking so clean. The only question I have and my wife asked the same is how do people keep running them given most of them will be 4star leaded. I had to get rid of my E reg XR2 about t2n years back as i found it so hard to find fuel. I know there are ways round it but most are quite expensive.


----------



## Stomper

peteglorydh said:


> All really nice motors and to still see cars like that looking so clean. The only question I have and my wife asked the same is how do people keep running them given most of them will be 4star leaded. I had to get rid of my E reg XR2 about t2n years back as i found it so hard to find fuel. I know there are ways round it but most are quite expensive.


I have a fuel cat in my tank , incase you dont know what it is ,it is a wire mesh bag with big lumps of lead which contaminate the unleaded petrol , so to speak . Cost me £30 .


----------



## robtech

simple either use an additive or get hardened valve seats instaled..this was a problem when they did away with 4 star leaded 20 years ago


----------



## Liverpool-Lad

Not one to digress but those lumps of lead are a placebo.


----------



## FlyingfocRS

I'll sneak this 1990 one in, had this car for over 5 years sold it in 2001








Here's my latest toy, just off the trailer and unwashed/waxed.


----------



## John @ PB

FlyingfocRS said:


> Here's my latest toy, just off the trailer and unwashed/waxed.


Now that, is a proper car!

(just crying out for some Werkstat Acrylic! :lol

Seriously, I love MKIIs.

Spec?


----------



## gatecrasher3

That MKII is gorgeous.

Agreed. More info required.


----------



## badman1972

One of my old babies, not the best photo's, still miss her..........


----------



## TANNERS

my turn:wave::wave:


----------



## FlyingfocRS

John @ PB said:


> Now that, is a proper car!
> 
> (just crying out for some Werkstat Acrylic! :lol
> 
> Seriously, I love MKIIs.
> 
> Spec?





gatecrasher3 said:


> That MKII is gorgeous.
> 
> Agreed. More info required.


Cheers guys.
Spec isn't too exciting (yet) 2160cc Pinto on a 205 block, Burton big valve head with a Kent Cam and a pair of 45 Webers. 
Bilstein Grp 1 suspension, larger gearbox and diff tunnels with a Tran-X 5 sp box and a LSD.
Fibreglass bonnet, Series-X bodykit (with Ford logos embossed) Fuel tank is centrally mounted in the boot behind the firewall, fuel pump in boot, all hoses, pipes and wires ran inside the car.
No interior or proper dash or even a heater:lol:
****** fibreglass seats, 6 point harness, ummmm a few gauges and switches oh and a cage!!
Hydraulic AP racing clutch and lightened flywheel.
Few other bits and pieces but that's the main stuff I think.

Plan to get black flaps and get the wheels coloured Blue to match the lightest blue on the stripes.
Bit like this


----------



## braders

Heres my 1st car. Bought as a 1.3 merit for £50 and then got carried away lol


----------



## DetailMyCar

Three very special 80's cars that I've been lucky enough to get my hands on....

1st - 1988 Aston Martin V8 Vantage, absolutely gorgeous in my opinion and came up a treat! (Thread here:




























2nd - Porsche 911 Turbo "LE" - Only a few of made in this colour in RHD, it is completely original with only 22k miles on the clock, owned by a colleague and it is just so so nice - Smells like a new car inside too 





































3rd - and by no means least, this is one VERY special 911 Speedster (1989) with *only 900KM on the clock from brand new*!!!!!!!!!!!!! Owned by a very well known middle-eastern gentlemen it was not long imported into the UK for a bit of a tidy up to be sold on ideally to a collector.

I was lucky enough to be asked to do it and enjoyed every minute working on it and the final pics were great to look through, here it is:


----------



## badman1972

My old XR2 sold a couple of years back now (another regret LOL)


----------



## zaphod

The car was bought new by a disabled couple, who 18 months into ownership and roughly 5,000 miles later, decided to give up driving, and parked Gracie in their garage, with a view to recommencing, one day.

Some 28 or so years later, she was discovered!

The mechanics needed rebuilding, but the bodywork was as new, only surface rust on the bonnet and boot needing attention, and repaint, to match the rest of the vehicle. A Jetex 2" exhaust has been fitted, as it is an easier fitment that the original (and sounds better, but not louder). Of course, there were other bits and pieces

I knew of the vehicle, and as me and Doreen were looking for a 96 to rebuild, as she had fallen in love with them, after a member of a local group introduced her to his 96 (which happens to be a doopleganger to Gracie!). It was a no brainer, once the vehicle became available for sale.

Gracie comes out to play for the various shows throughout the year, that GWS do, either charitable shows, or the odd day out, and special occasions, and the odd run, to keep things running. I used tp cringe when the mileometer goes up, but not anymore - so long as we keep the mileage sensible, that's the main thing.

Current mileage - just over 13 (thirteen) thousand miles.


----------



## ChrisJD

There are some gorgeous cars in this thread. Great to see some classic being well looked after.

Chris.


----------



## dis

+1:thumb:


----------



## steveo3002

my 89 golf 16v gti ..had it 17 years now , all orig paint excpet the bumpers


----------



## theshrew

Defined Reflections said:


> Dont think ive posted mine on this thread,(sorry if i have)


What do you use that for mate ?


----------



## vince

Keep this thread alive :thumb:


----------



## .Z.R.

1979 Caterham/Lotus super 7 (1598cc Lotus TwinCam) - the proper original caterham!


Super 7 by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


Super 7 by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


Super 7 by PSJHodgson, on Flickr

Unfortunately it's off the road broken now


----------



## robtech

any more cars folk ...


----------



## baxlin

Most of it fits in the required time frame.....


----------

